
ZMap: Single packet network scanner designed for Internet-wide network surveys - dedalus
https://zmap.io/
======
dang
Thread from 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6226105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6226105)

------
badrabbit
I used it a bit when it first came out but I've since observed masscan is more
popular. I am curious whether or not they both perform similar scans.

------
minxomat
Internet wide scans with zmap/zgrab are published (to researchers) by
Censys.io

------
leetbulb
Is there a publicly available "do-not-scan" host list (govt, etc)?

~~~
penagwin
I've seen a few lists like this [0] floating around.

I'll warn you that even with a list, depending on which ports you scan you're
still likely to get abuse complaints. Also port scanning can max out
networking bandwidth, and most hosts aren't too keen on either.

[0]
[https://github.com/zmappingborg/blacklists/blob/master/black...](https://github.com/zmappingborg/blacklists/blob/master/blacklist.conf)

~~~
dorphat
Regarding the bandwidth, your own connection is going to be the upper bound:
"If ZMap simply probed every IPv4 address in numerical order, it would risk
overloading destination networks with scan traffic and produce inconsistent
results in the case of a distant transient network failure. To avoid this,
ZMap scans addresses according to a random permutation of the address space."

[https://zmap.io/paper.pdf](https://zmap.io/paper.pdf)

~~~
penagwin
That's what I mean, your host may be upset if you're maxing out a shared line.

